# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  سورس نرم افزار حسابداری دانشگاه

## میلاد قاضی پور

سلام . دوستان گرامی این اولین پروژه کامل من هست و میشه گفت هرچی از سی شارپ میدونم هنگام نوشتن این پروژه یاد گرفتم .بارها پیش اومد کدهایی که نوشته بودم رو پاک کردم و با روشی که به نظرم اصولی تر میومد نوشتم تا وقتی در این سایت برای علاقمندان قرار میدم بیش از کمک موجب بد آموزی نشه . من این پروژه رو اوایل خرداد ماه امسال شروع کردم و تا همین امروز روش کار کردم . شاید اگر دوباره بخوام بنویسم و از تجربیات الانم استفاده کنم دو ماهه هم بتونم تمومش کنم . به هر حال حساسیت روی نحوه کدنویسی و کامنت گذاری در کنار کد ها و توضیح تمام قسمت های برنامه و روشهام درون سورس و حتی گاهی آموزشهایی که توی سورس به صورت کامنت نکته وار بیان شده و کارهایی از این قبیل باعث زمانبر شدن پروژه شد .  خیلی از قسمتهایی که میتونستن در برنامه نباشن رو خودم عمدا در برنامه قرار دادم تا از تمام موارد و نکات پر استفاده و سوأل بر انگیز برای افرادی که میخوان شروع کنن نمونه و مثالی قرار داده  باشم . در این برنامه شما در کنار تمام روشها و دستورات عمومی ثبت و بازیابی اطلاعات با موارد زیر هم آشنا میشید :
1- ساخت اسپلش اسکرین
2- اسپلش اسکرین با نواحی شفاف مانند پنجره های ویندوز 7
3-استفاده از تول استریپ
4- استفاده از لیست ویو به همراه آیکونهای هر مورد
5- ذخیره و بازیابی گزینه های انتخاب شده چکدلیست باکس
6-متحرک کردن کنترل ها و اجزا با استفاده از حلقه فور
7- استفاده از رجکس جهت ارزشیابی تاریخ تولد وارد شده
8-ثبت و بازیابی تصویر 
9-جستجوی قسمتهای مختلف نرم افزار با استفاده از تریویو
10- انتخاب موارد در گرید ویو و اعمال دستورات روی آیتمهای انتخاب شده گرید ویو (پاک کردن - چاپ و ...)
11-استفاده از نوتیفای 


و اما قابلیت های نرم افزار.نرم افزار حاضر امکانات زیر رو داراست و به تدریج با یاری کاربرانی که ممکنه به فکر توسعه اش باشن میتونه به امکاناتش افزوده بشه و ایرادات موجود هم ئــه آاام ... انشالله ،...ئه رفع بشه. هر کاربر میتونه با برطرف کردن ایرادهایی که خواهم گفت نسخه توسعه داده شده خودش رو در همین تاپیک ارائه بده :

1- ثبت نام دانشجویان
2- ثبت اساتید
3- ثبت پرسنل
4 - فرم مخصوص بدهکاران و بستانکاران و تنظیم وضعیت تسویه حساب ها (در جریان یا تسویه شده)
5- انتخاب واحد دانشجویان
6-تخصیص دروس برای اساتید
7- ثبت نمرات دانشجویان برای واحدهای انتخاب شده
8- چاپ کارنامه دانشجویان(ناقص)
*گزارشات طراحی شده ولی در نحوه گزارش گیری اشکالاتی موجود هست.
9- پشتیبان گیری و بازیابی اطلاعات
10- جستجوی امکانات مختلف نرم افزار با استفاده از تری ویویی متشکل از منوها
11-ثبت رشته جدید
12- فرم ویرایش اطلاعات کاربر فعال


چند نکته :
-در این پروژه از کامپوننت ریبون و تری ویویی با قابلیت مالتی سلکت استفاده شده که به همراه پروژه در فولدر used components میتونید بهشون دسترسی داشته باشید. .
-دیتابیس پروژه sql server هست . 
- گزارشات به صورت کامل طراحی نشده و به محض برطرف شدن مشکل گزارش گیری با کمک شما اینکارو انجام خواهم داد . 
- بنده لیستی از تمام امکانات و کارهایی که برای بهتر شدن پروژه نیاز هست رو تهیه کردم و در آینده میتونم قول اینو بدم که پروژه رو به همراه تغییرات اعمال شده مجددا آپلود و در همین تاپیک خدمتتون ارائه کنم .
-هنگام بازیابی دیتابیس کدهایی که برای اینکار نوشتم اجرا نمیشن . هیچ اروری نیست . برنامه فریز میشه و تایم اوت میده . به تخصص اساتید تالار برای رفع این مشکل هم نیاز داریم . 
- مشکلی که در بخش توضیحات مربوط به قابلیت های نرم افزار در شماره 8 بیان شد این هست که من میخوام به ازای موارد (دانشجویان) انتخاب شده در گرید ویوی فرم DocsEdit  ،اطلاعات مربوط به نمرات این دانشجویان از تیبل های مختلف سلکت شده و در پرینت پریویو به ازای هر صفحه ، کارنامه یکی از دانشجویان چاپ بشه . اما تمام دروس مربوط به دانشجو رو وارد گزارش میکنه( دروس ترم های مختلف ) .دوستان دقت داشته باشند این فرم چند منظوره هست و خواص مربوط به چاپ کارنامه وقتی روش اعمال میشه که از منوی 
مدیریت داده ها >چاپ > چاپ کارنامه ها 
اون فرم رو فراخوانی کنیم . برای بحث بیشتر در این مورد و ارائه نظراتتون به ترجیحا به همین تاپیک مراجعه کنید .
هدف از ایجاد تاپیک جدا برای ارائه این برنامه و اینکه مستقیما در تاپیک پروژه های اوپن سورس قرار ندادم این بود که اگه کسانی حاضر بودن در تحلیل نواقص موجود کمک کنن بحث های حول این پروژه به سادگی انجام بشه و اونجا شلوغ نشه . 
اینم برنامه ای که در موردش حرف زدیم .یکی از آشناها اصرار داشتن که این برنامه پتانسیل اینو داره که در بعضی دانشگاهها استفاده بشه و پیشنهاد کردن که با کار بیشتر روی برنامه و رفع ایرادات موجود به فکر فروشش باشم که من ازونجایی که از اول فقط با نیت کمک به بچه های برنامه نویس نوشتم و بعضی از قسمتهاشو واقعا ضعیف میدونم جوابم منفی بود .  دیتابیس برنامه در همین فایلی که دانلود میکنید ضمیمه شده . 




*Download*

----------


## mmd2009

با سلام خدمت دوست گرامی و عزیز 

برنامتون رو دیدم

جای تقدیر داره

یک سوال داشتم اونم اینه چقدر زمان صرف این برنامه کردید


نکته :

دوستان عزیز کسانی مثل این دوستمون این همه زحمت میکشن و یک برنامه ایجاد میکنن که اینقدر وقت صرفش کردن بدون هیچ ابهامی دکمه تشکر کمترین چیزی هست که میشه به این دوستمون اهدا کرد

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

ممنون برادر عزیزم . من از اوایل خرداد ماه کار رو شروع کردم و شاید روزی بیش از ده ساعت روش کار کردم تا امروز و گاهی هم نخوابیدم .

----------


## mmd2009

من برنامه رو تا حدودی دیدم چون سرم خیلی درد کرد نکته های درشت رو تونستم ببینم.

البته این چیزهایی که من میگم زیاد مهم نیستن و شاید به دلیل حجم بالای برنامه از یادت رفته ولی با این حال اشاره میکنم بهشون.

به نظر من موقعی که از فایل app.config استفاده میکنید بهتره کانکشن استرینگ رو هم بذارید تو همون فایل که من این کارو براتون کردم و کدش رو هم در زیر میذارم


       public string strConnection = ConfigurationManager.ConnectionStrings[1].ConnectionString;
      // public string strConnection = "data source=.; initial catalog=university;integrated security=sspi;";



و در مورد بعضی از تکست باکس ها که حالت های نامعتبر پذیر بودن مثلا نام یا نام خانوادگی عدد هم میگرفت که نباید اینطوری میبود و یک نکته دیگه هم که تکست باکس های عددی مثل شماره تلفن قادر به هندل کردن backespace نبودن که این یک ایراد محسوب میشه.

----------


## csharpdoost

دوست عزیز 
واقعا جای تقدیر و تشکر را دارد که زحمت چند ماهه خود را سخاوتمندانه در اختیار افراد مبتدی مثل من قرار می دهید و همین سورس برنامه ها ست که خیلی در فهم و یادگیری کمک میکند. :لبخند:  :بوس:

----------


## csharpprogramer88

سلام
خسته نباشید و تبریک میگم که چنین کاری را به پایان رساندید و با این مدت زمانی که صرف کردید راحت در اختیار همه قرار دادید.
2  تا سوال :
1- شما برای شروع این کار چقدر وقت برای تحلیل سیستم قرار دادید لطفا در این باره توضیح کامل بدید اگر ممکنه یک نمونه از تحلیل این سیستم را هم بگذارید.
2- چطور شد که بین این همه پروژه این مورد را انتخاب کردید ؟ مثلا چرا نرفتید دنبال یک نرم افزار حسابداری انبارداری یا حقوق دستمزد یا نرم افزارهایی که بتونه در آینده برای شما بازار بهتری داشته باشه 
(به نظر من (شاید هم اینطور نباشه ) سیستم حسابداری دانشگاه کاربرد کمتری از نرم افزار بالا داره چون مخصوص دانشگاه نوشته شده )

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

باتشکر از همه به خاطر نکاتی که فرمودید . یکی از دلایلی که تصمیم گرفتم به  خاطرش پروژه رو بذارم اینجا این بود که واقعا آدم گاهی مصداق نداند که  نداند میشه . من خیلی از چیزهایی که تو همین ساعات اولیه گفتید رو  نمیدونستم چون تنها کار کردم . 



> سلام
> خسته نباشید و تبریک میگم که چنین کاری را به پایان رساندید و با این مدت زمانی که صرف کردید راحت در اختیار همه قرار دادید.
> 2  تا سوال :
> 1- شما برای شروع این کار چقدر وقت برای تحلیل سیستم قرار دادید لطفا در این باره توضیح کامل بدید اگر ممکنه یک نمونه از تحلیل این سیستم را هم بگذارید.
> 2- چطور شد که بین این همه پروژه این مورد را انتخاب کردید ؟ مثلا چرا نرفتید دنبال یک نرم افزار حسابداری انبارداری یا حقوق دستمزد یا نرم افزارهایی که بتونه در آینده برای شما بازار بهتری داشته باشه 
> (به نظر من (شاید هم اینطور نباشه ) سیستم حسابداری دانشگاه کاربرد کمتری از نرم افزار بالا داره چون مخصوص دانشگاه نوشته شده )


در جواب سوأل اول : من بدون ادعا میتونم بگم تحلیل سیستم ها نمیدونم چیه آیا مباحث مربوط به یو ام ال هست یا کنترل حافظه یا ... . 
در مورد سوال دوم : من هیچ اطلاعاتی در مورد انبار ها ندارم !!! :لبخند: . تنها ایده ای که به ذهنم رسید همین بود. فقط جهت تمرین برنامه نویسی و استفاده از کنترل های دات نت .

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

جهت سهولت ورود و استفاده برنامه عنوان میکنم :

نام کاربری : x
کلمه عبور: x

----------


## hamed_63

با سلام
ضمن تشکر از شما ، من در قسمت اولین پست شما، لینکی جهت Download برنامه پیدا نکردم. می شه بگین باید از کجا برنامه رو دریافت کنم؟

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> با سلام
> ضمن تشکر از شما ، من در قسمت اولین پست شما، لینکی جهت Download برنامه پیدا نکردم. می شه بگین باید از کجا برنامه رو دریافت کنم؟


دوست من اگه روی لوگوی دایره ای برنامه که در آخر پست درج شده کلیک کنید به صفحه دانلود برنامه وارد خواهید شد.

----------


## amirh_karimifar

ممنون دوست عزیز . واقعا کارت جای تقدیر داره .
به درستی که گفته شده ، زکات علم نشر آن است .

----------


## javad_r_85

خدا قوت دوست عزیز اینم لینک مستقیم برای دانلود برای اونای که تو دانلودش مشکل دارند

دانلود

----------


## hamed_63

> دوست من اگه روی لوگوی دایره ای برنامه که در آخر پست درج شده کلیک کنید به صفحه دانلود برنامه وارد خواهید شد.


سلام. ممنون از زحمتی که کشیدی. من دفعه اول که تاپیکو دیدم لینک دانلود توی صفحم Load نمی شد. به دلیل همین هم از شما سئوال کردم. باز هم ممنون

----------


## dr_jacky_2005

> جهت سهولت ورود و استفاده برنامه عنوان میکنم :
> 
> نام کاربری : x
> کلمه عبور: x



لاگین نمیشه.

عملیات ناموفق بود!!!

من دیتابیس رو اتچ کردم.
مشکل کجاس؟

پسورد  رو  x    , یوزر هم نیز.

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

دوست عزیز فایل bak رو ریستور کنید . برای راهنمایی تصویری میتونید به این تاپیک مراجعه کنید . 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=239240

----------


## dr_jacky_2005

> دوست عزیز فایل bak رو ریستور کنید . برای راهنمایی تصویری میتونید به این تاپیک مراجعه کنید . 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=239240


بله دوست من
مشکل اتچ و ریستور حل شد.
الآن مشکل اینه که باز میگه لاگین نمیشه!!!

دیتا بیس رو هم توو اکسپرس هم توو  اون یکی (developer)  اتچ کردم(ریستور هم نیز)

مشکلی هم نداره.

ولی میگه عملیات نا موفق بود!!!!!! :لبخند:

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

خب شما بلاک ترای کچ رو باید حذف کنید و ببینید اکسپشن ایجاد شده کجا و چه اروری میده . چون برای من و دوستان دیگه این مشکل پیش نیومده که دقیقا بدونم مشکل از چی میتونه باشه . من ویندوزم رو عوض کردم و تمام مراحل رو به ترتیب انجام دادم. همچین اروری ندیدم .

----------


## poudineh

سلام . بسيار عالي بود . من كه خيلي استفاده كردم و مي كنم

يك ترفند: صفحه لوگين كه باز شد با Alt+f4 ببنديدش. ديگه نياز به يوزر نيم و پسورد نيست

----------


## shahab_ss

یک نگاه کلی به برنامه شما انداختم ،
 با فرض اینکه همه قسمت ها بدرستی کار میکنن این موارد رو درست کنی بهتره :

- اندازه بیشتر فرم ها در رزولشن 800*600 (که در بیشتر مراکز دولتی با این سایز کار میکنن) مطمئناً بزرگتر ازصفحه خواهد بود که بهتره سایز اونها رو کوچکتر در نظر بگیری و  یا اینکه در 800*600  فرمهات رو طراحی کنی.

- بهتره که در همه فرمها از TableLayOutPanel استفاده کنی، کنترل خوبیه که اکثر دوستان از اون استفاده نمیکنن متاسفانه !!!
باعث میشه فرمها در رزولیشن های مختلف Stable تر باشند و در Re size شدن مشکلی نداشته باشن.
- به پراپرتی MinimumSize در فرم ها هم یه نگاهی بندازی بد نیست.

در کل خسته نباشی و موفق باشی

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> سلام . بسيار عالي بود . من كه خيلي استفاده كردم و مي كنم
> 
> يك ترفند: صفحه لوگين كه باز شد با Alt+f4 ببنديدش. ديگه نياز به يوزر نيم و  پسورد نيست


من امتحان کردم این اتفاق نمیفته :اشتباه: 




> یک نگاه کلی به برنامه شما انداختم ،
>  با فرض اینکه همه قسمت ها بدرستی کار میکنن این موارد رو درست کنی بهتره :
> 
> - اندازه بیشتر فرم ها در رزولشن 800*600 (که در بیشتر مراکز دولتی با این  سایز کار میکنن) مطمئناً بزرگتر ازصفحه خواهد بود که بهتره سایز اونها رو  کوچکتر در نظر بگیری و  یا اینکه در 800*600  فرمهات رو طراحی کنی.
> 
> - بهتره که در همه فرمها از TableLayOutPanel استفاده کنی، کنترل خوبیه که  اکثر دوستان از اون استفاده نمیکنن متاسفانه !!!
> باعث میشه فرمها در رزولیشن های مختلف Stable تر باشند و در Re size شدن  مشکلی نداشته باشن.
> - به پراپرتی MinimumSize در فرم ها هم یه نگاهی بندازی بد نیست.
> 
> در کل خسته نباشی و موفق باشی


ممنون از لطف شما حتما فرمایشات شما رو هم انجام میدم من به نظرات افراد با تجربه ای مثل شما نیاز دارم . ایرادات رو هم شروع کردم و دارم رفعشون میکنم و پس از چند هفته نسخه بعدی رو کاملتر و اصولی تر در همین تاپیک ارائه خواهم کرد .

----------


## dr_jacky_2005

آقا من اینطوری دیتابیس رو ریستور کردم:

یک دیتابیس به نام university نیو کردم.
بعد روش کلیک راست کردم.
از تسک هاش ریستور دیتابیس رو زدم.
و بقیه کارها هم مثل اون پست شما که گفتین چطور ریستور کنیم.
فقط توو آپشنش اون قسمتش هست که فایلهای mdf,ldf  رو مشخص میکنی قضیه چیه؟

باید یک آدرس جدید بدی یا همون MDF LDF رو انتخاب کنی که دادینش؟

(در هر صورت جوابتون هرچی باشه،من همشون رو تست کردم).
______
سوال بعدی هم اینه که توو اکسپرس  ریستور کنم یا اون یکی(حالا نمیدونم چی بش میگن)
(none-Express :D)

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

دیتابیس چرا ساختی؟
روی دیتابیس های موجود مثل مستر و ... راست کلیک کن . ریستور رو بزن . بعد توی صفحه ی باز شده رادیو باتون فرام دیوایس رو انتخاب و فایل bak  رو اد کن و اوکی . حالا از همین پنجره ریستور از کومبو باکس فایل bak رو که اد کرده بودی رو ببین اسمش هست ؟ اگه هست انتخاب کن سپس برو به تب آپشن . اونجا باز فایلهای ام دی اف و ال دی اف من رو همونجایی که میخواد وارد کن . بقیشو هم توی همون تاپیک بررسی کنی دقیقتا به صورت تصویری توضیح دادم .
صد در صد اکسپرس. میتونی لاگین کنی به اکسپرس؟

----------


## dr_jacky_2005

> دیتابیس چرا ساختی؟
> روی دیتابیس های موجود مثل مستر و ... راست کلیک کن . ریستور رو بزن . بعد توی صفحه ی باز شده رادیو باتون فرام دیوایس رو انتخاب و فایل bak  رو اد کن و اوکی . حالا از همین پنجره ریستور از کومبو باکس فایل bak رو که اد کرده بودی رو ببین اسمش هست ؟ اگه هست انتخاب کن سپس برو به تب آپشن . اونجا باز فایلهای ام دی اف و ال دی اف من رو همونجایی که میخواد وارد کن . بقیشو هم توی همون تاپیک بررسی کنی دقیقتا به صورت تصویری توضیح دادم .
> صد در صد اکسپرس. میتونی لاگین کنی به اکسپرس؟


mishe ino tozih bedi:

اونجا باز فایلهای ام دی اف و ال دی اف من رو همونجایی که میخواد وارد کن

_____
yani browse bezanam,ya beram MDF LDF ro oon aadresi ke dade,copy paste konam?

----------


## dr_jacky_2005

آقا من app.confog
رو دیدم.
این بود:
            connectionString="Data Source=PC1\SQLEXPRESS;Initial Catalog=university;Integrated Security=True"

حتی PC1  زو هم کردم   مال خودم،باز مشکل حل نشد!!!!!!!

اینم یک عکی از اس کیو ال پس از ریستور:

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> آقا من app.confog
> رو دیدم.
> این بود:
>             connectionString="Data Source=PC1\SQLEXPRESS;Initial  Catalog=university;Integrated Security=True"
> 
> حتی PC1  زو هم کردم   مال خودم،باز مشکل حل نشد!!!!!!!


دوست من خیلی دلم میخواد کمکت کنم ولی نمیدونم مشکل از چیه . بلاک ترای کچ مربوط به کد لاگین رو وردار ببین پیغام خطا چی میده . 
***********************
ممنون آقای فتحی

----------


## hesam67_b

سلام دوست عزیز.
تبریک میگم واقعا عالی بود. به خصوص توضیحات برنامه که خیلی به ما مبتدی ها کمک میکنه.

یه سوال داشتم :

من هنوز کار با بانک اطلاعاتی رو خوب یاد نگرفتم. شما توی این پروژه آیا برای بانک اطلاعاتی از کتاب یا مرجع خاصی استفاده کردی؟
ممنون میشم معرفی کنی و در کل یه راهنمایی کن برای ما که بانک اطلاعاتی رو یکم مشکل داریم.
مرسی

----------


## FastCode

> یک نگاه کلی به برنامه شما انداختم ،
>  با فرض اینکه همه قسمت ها بدرستی کار میکنن این موارد رو درست کنی بهتره :
> 
> - اندازه بیشتر فرم ها در رزولشن 800*600 (که در بیشتر مراکز دولتی با این سایز کار میکنن) مطمئناً بزرگتر ازصفحه خواهد بود که بهتره سایز اونها رو کوچکتر در نظر بگیری و  یا اینکه در 800*600  فرمهات رو طراحی کنی.
> 
> - بهتره که در همه فرمها از TableLayOutPanel استفاده کنی، کنترل خوبیه که اکثر دوستان از اون استفاده نمیکنن متاسفانه !!!
> باعث میشه فرمها در رزولیشن های مختلف Stable تر باشند و در Re size شدن مشکلی نداشته باشن.
> - به پراپرتی MinimumSize در فرم ها هم یه نگاهی بندازی بد نیست.
> 
> در کل خسته نباشی و موفق باشی


گوشی بابای من تقریباً ابعادش همینه. :لبخند گشاده!: 

به نظر من اگر میخوای برنامه حسابداری بنویسی اصلاً محدودیت اندازه توی کارت نداشته باش.
فقط تنها کاری که میتونی بکنی اینه که توی فرمهایی مثل ثبت سند که منشی ها و .. ازشون استفاده میکنند که همون عده ای هستند که سخت افزار آشغال دارند خودت رو به این ابعاد محدود کنی.

----------


## ostovarit

> گوشی بابای من تقریباً ابعادش همینه.
> 
> به نظر من اگر میخوای برنامه حسابداری بنویسی اصلاً محدودیت اندازه توی کارت نداشته باش.
> فقط تنها کاری که میتونی بکنی اینه که توی فرمهایی مثل ثبت سند که منشی ها و .. ازشون استفاده میکنند که همون عده ای هستند که سخت افزار آشغال دارند خودت رو به این ابعاد محدود کنی.


دوست عزیز گوشی بابات مارکش و مدلش چیه؟!

برنامه ای حسابداری که رو تعداد بالا فروش میره یک برنامه عمومی هست و باید  با اکثر سخت افزار ها و سیستم های فعلی موجود در بازار سازگار باشه ... شما میتونید استاندارد رو روی 1024 * 768 بزارید و برای سایز های کوچیک تر از اسکرول استفاده کنید ولی هر چی کمتر اسکرول بخوره کار کردن باهاش راحت تر و استاندارد تره ...

----------


## FastCode

> دوست عزیز گوشی بابات مارکش و مدلش چیه؟!
> 
> برنامه ای حسابداری که رو تعداد بالا فروش میره یک برنامه عمومی هست و باید  با اکثر سخت افزار ها و سیستم های فعلی موجود در بازار سازگار باشه ... شما میتونید استاندارد رو روی 1024 * 768 بزارید و برای سایز های کوچیک تر از اسکرول استفاده کنید ولی هر چی کمتر اسکرول بخوره کار کردن باهاش راحت تر و استاندارد تره ...


گوشی بابام مدلش هست:
Samsung GT I9000
800*480

به نظر من :
scroll یه مقدار خیلی چیز مسخریه.به خاطر همین هیچ موقع ازش استفاده نمیکنم.
این تصویر رو ببینید.
من 17 تا جدول رو اینطوری توی یه فرم جا میدم.
البته هنوز یه مشکل منطقی داره که داره رفع میشه: ~
ابعاد فرم هم هست 1024* 768.البته نمیدونم ابعاد تصویر چقدره.ولی حداقلش 1024* 768 
آخر هم نداره.هر چقدر بزرگترش بکنی بهتر کار میکنه.
تصویر مربوط به برنامه حسابداری و پخشه.

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> سلام دوست عزیز.
> تبریک میگم واقعا عالی بود. به خصوص توضیحات برنامه که خیلی به ما مبتدی ها  کمک میکنه.
> 
> یه سوال داشتم :
> 
> من هنوز کار با بانک اطلاعاتی رو خوب یاد نگرفتم. شما توی این پروژه آیا  برای بانک اطلاعاتی از کتاب یا مرجع خاصی استفاده کردی؟
> ممنون میشم معرفی کنی و در کل یه راهنمایی کن برای ما که بانک اطلاعاتی رو  یکم مشکل داریم.
> مرسی


یادگیری هیچ چیز ناگهان صورت نمیگیره . من متوجه هستم چی میگید . آدم وقتی میخواد موضوع جدیدی رو اونم در دنیای برنامه نویسی یادبگیره همه چیز براش گنگ هست و نمیدونه از کجا باید شروع کنه . اساتیدی هم که میشه ازشون سوأل کرد و آموخت هم به خاطر قواعد و قوانینی که در بیان برای خودشون ایجاد میکنند نمیتونن مفاهیم رو به سادگی ارائه کنند. یک برنامه نویس حرفه ای دقیقا به سبکی تدریس میکنه و اغلب از واژه هایی استفاده میکنه که در کتب برنامه نویسی هم هست . اون به خودش جرأت نمیده که از مثالهای روزمره و نغز استفاده کنه چون همیشه فکر میکنه اگه بخواد از اون مثال ها و اون طرز بیان استفاده کنه احتمالا مطالب رو درست ارائه نکرده . 
یک استاد ریاضیات هیچ وقت به خودش اجازه نمیده که به کلمه "هم ارز" بگه مساوی . از نظر اون هم ارز هیچ وقت همون "مساوی" نیست (ولی تحت شرایط خاص رفتارشون یکی هست).اما یک دانشجو وقتی از هم کلاسی خودش میپرسه منظور از هم ارز چیه هم کلاسیش میگه هرجا هم ارز دیدی فکر کن منظورش مساوی بودن هست . 
در مجموع میخوام بگم خودت باید ذره ذره یاد بگیری . یادگیری مطلبی در علوم کامپیوتر مثل پازل چیدن هست . تیکه تیکه و ذره و ذره باید به اطلاعاتت اضافه کنی و دقت کنی که سرعت پیش روی هم خیلی کنده . در کل شاید شنیدی که خیلی ها میگن برنامه نویسی فقط حوصله میخواد . من هنگام کد نویسی و یادگیری گاهی از عصبانیت دچار یأس فلسفی و تردید میشدم و میگفتم خب اینهمه وقت و انرژی میذارم که چی مگه تا کجا با این وضع میتونم پیشرفت کنم . اما میگفتم که همین الان هزاران نفر هستن که با این وضع دست از کار میکشن و برنامه نویسی رو بی خیال میشن و اگر من نا امید نشم فردا من جای خالی حرفه ای های امروز رو پر میکنم .باید سیریش باشی و دیگران تو رو با این خصیصه بشناسن . نگران اینکه چقدر از وقتت در هنگام یادگیری مطلبی تلف میشه نباش . وقتت رو با چیز با ارزش تر از این نمیتونی پر کنی. بهترین استفاده از وقت زمانی هست که یکی از سخت ترین چیزهای عمرت رو یادبگیری.
برای یادگیری مفاهیم دیتابیس باید :
-یه ذره دستورات اس کیو ال بلد باشی 
-ای دی او دات نت بلد باشی( اشیاء و کاربردهای اشیاء ای دو او رو درک کنی . اشیاء مشابه رو هم بفهمی . نباید فکر کنی برای اتصال به بانک لازمه دکترای ای دو او رو بگیری . چندین روش برای کار روی داده های دیتابیس با استفاده از ای دی او وجود داره که در هر روش لازمه با دو سه تا شیء آشنا باشید)
-پایگاه داده ی اس کیو ال سرور رو بفهمی و بتونی 10 تا تفاوت بین پایگاه داده ی اکسس و اس کیو ال سرور رو بیان کنی
-استفاده از ای دی او در سیشارپ رو هم یادبگیری که یه روز بیشتر طول نمیکشه .

 و بعدا به فکر گسترش دامنه ی اطلاعاتت باشی  . 
کتاب خاصی وجود نداره . همونطوری که گقتم باید کم کم به اطلاعاتتت اضافه کنی.افتادی رو غلتک همه چی حل میشه . من حاضرم همینجا هر کسی سوألی در مورد قسمتهای مختلف برنامه داشت بهش یاد بدم . البته من خودم مبتدیم و این اولین پروژه من هست منتها دوست دارم کمک کنم .

----------


## hesam67_b

واقعا مرسی دوست خوبم. اگر میشد 10 بار تشکر میکردم برای همین پست. :لبخند گشاده!: 
راستش تمام چیزهایی رو که گفتی سوال بود توی ذهنم که دوست داشتم ازت بپرسم. ولی بیخیال شدم و رفتم سر اصل مطلب!!

یه سوال هم در مورد این پروژه:
منم دارم یه پروژه شبیه این مینویسم برای تمرین که البته برای مدارس هستش نه دانشگاه!
به نظرت روی گرافیک برنامه باید همین اول کار کرد یا نه بزارم آخر پروژه؟؟

چون به نظرم تغییر ظاهر همه فرم ها باید از همین اول معین باشه. نظر شما چیه؟ :متفکر:

----------


## FastCode

> واقعا مرسی دوست خوبم. اگر میشد 10 بار تشکر میکردم برای همین پست.
> راستش تمام چیزهایی رو که گفتی سوال بود توی ذهنم که دوست داشتم ازت بپرسم. ولی بیخیال شدم و رفتم سر اصل مطلب!!
> 
> یه سوال هم در مورد این پروژه:
> منم دارم یه پروژه شبیه این مینویسم برای تمرین که البته برای مدارس هستش نه دانشگاه!
> به نظرت روی گرافیک برنامه باید همین اول کار کرد یا نه بزارم آخر پروژه؟؟
> 
> چون به نظرم تغییر ظاهر همه فرم ها باید از همین اول معین باشه. نظر شما چیه؟


اگر یه روش یا component پایدار و stable داری باید از اول این کار رو بکنی.
هرگز وسط کار سراغ گرافیک نرو.در ضمن استفاده از گرافیک توی برنامه حسابداری نشون دهنده ضعف برنامه نویسه.چون یه برنامه نویس خوب همیشه به جز گرافیک باید ایده های بهتر برای \یاده سازی توی ذهنش داشته باشه.

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

اگه منظورت از گرافیک همون تم برنامه هست که فکر کنم اگه بخوای اون آخر اینکارو بکنی مجبور بشی کل برنامه رو دستکاری کنی. کاری که من انجام دادم و بعدش پشیمون شدم . مثلا من از کامپوننت ریبون استفاده کردم و دیدم باید به دنبال استفاده از پوسته فرمها مجبورم از کنترلهای ریبون هم اغلب استفاده کنم چون استفاده از کنترلهای پیش فرض به همراه کنترلهای ریبون خیلی مذخرف میشه . برای همین دو تا فرم با ریبون که طراحی کردم و دیدم کنترلهای ریبون اصلا خوش دست نیستن بقیه فرمهارو با مال خود وی اس طراحی کردم .اگه الان شروع به نوشتن پروژه کنم عمرا از کامپوننت هایی مثل ریبون استفاده نمیکنم مهم کارایی برنامه هست . 
اما اگه منظورت از گرافیک عکسهای پس زمینه و آیکونهاست باید بگم من دو روز قبل از ارائه پروژه روی اسپلش و بک گراند و آیکونها کارکردم . به قول معروف میخوای ساختمون درست کنی اولش که سفید کاری نمیکنی که . زیبا سازی رو میذاری آخر کار .

----------


## dr_jacky_2005

> دوست من خیلی دلم میخواد کمکت کنم ولی نمیدونم مشکل از چیه . بلاک ترای کچ مربوط به کد لاگین رو وردار ببین پیغام خطا چی میده . 
> ***********************
> ممنون آقای فتحی



بنده خدا چه اروری باید بده!!!
خوب میاد اینجا:
if ((textBox1_uname.Text == null)|(textBox2_pass.Text == null))
                msgs.unCompleteFields();
چک میکنه که خالی هستند یا نه.که نیستند.و از   ایف   میاد بیرون.
لابته من به این بسنده نکردم و یوزر و پس هم خالی گذاشتم ولی باز به داخل    ایف   نیمد!!! :گیج:

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

درسته منم چک کردم وارد دستورات داخل ایف نمیشه . اما این باعث نمیشه برنامه کار نکنه . پیغام نام کاربری فاقد اعتبار می باشد میده . خب این یعنی برنامه درست کار میکنه. 
شما یه لطفی میکنید ؟ به جای نال که من برای بررسی شرط به تکس باکس دادم دو تا کوتیشن بذارید . اینطوری برنامه میره دستورات داخل ایف رو انجام میده .
نال موقعی استفاده میشه که خاصیت ولیو در کنترلی بررسی بشه که من اشتباها برای بررسی پر بودن تکس استفاده کردم . گرچه اینطوری فکر نکنم مشکل شما حل بشه چون ارتباطی به مشکلی که در موردش میگید نداره .

----------


## dr_jacky_2005

> درسته منم چک کردم وارد دستورات داخل ایف نمیشه . اما این باعث نمیشه برنامه کار نکنه . پیغام نام کاربری فاقد اعتبار می باشد میده . خب این یعنی برنامه درست کار میکنه. 
> شما یه لطفی میکنید ؟ به جای نال که من برای بررسی شرط به تکس باکس دادم دو تا کوتیشن بذارید . اینطوری برنامه میره دستورات داخل ایف رو انجام میده .
> نال موقعی استفاده میشه که خاصیت ولیو در کنترلی بررسی بشه که من اشتباها برای بررسی پر بودن تکس استفاده کردم . گرچه اینطوری فکر نکنم مشکل شما حل بشه چون ارتباطی به مشکلی که در موردش میگید نداره .


کلآ لاگین رو منتحول کردم و هرچی میزنی،میره توو.
ولی اصلآ خوشحال نیسم.

من دوست داشتم مشکلم حل میشد... :(
ولی در مجموع دستتون درد نکنه

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

من خوشحالم که بالاخره تونستید یه کاریش بکنید . اصولا کد لاگینی که من نوشته بودم لزوما صحیح نبود و خودتون میتونید بهترشو بنویسید . به طور کلی اگر صحیح بود که برای شما هم کار میکرد .برنامه ایرادات بسیار زیادی داره که در حال رفع کردنش هستم و بعدا همینجا برای دانلود میذارم . اگر بازم ایراداتی دیدید اینجا عنوانش کنید تا رفعشون کنم و نسخه های بعدی نقص کمتری داشته باشند . ممنون.

----------


## ali_autumnal

با سلام و خسته نباشید.

واقعا خسته نباشی. خیلی خوبه.

یه سوالی داشتم. میشه بگید چرا دومین خط از کد زیر رو استفاده کردید؟


            Application.Exit();
            this.DialogResult = DialogResult.Cancel;

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

با تشکر از دقت شما باید بگم اونا زباله های کدنویسی محسوب میشن .برنامه نویس گاهی یادش میره یه جارو بکشه دور و ور کدهارو تر تمیز کنه . اولش این فرم برای کار دیگه ای بود . اما بعدا تبدیل به فرم لاگین شد و اون کد اونجا جا مونده .خودم چند مورد رو پیدا کردم اما اینیکی رو ندیده بودم . ممنون که گفتین .

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

*دانلود نسخه 2*
در این نسخه فعلا ایرادات زیادی ازش برطرف نشده اما از اولیش بهتر هست . هدف از آپلود این نسخه بررسی بیشتر ایرادات مطرح شده هست .

----------


## صادق صدقی

سلام

ببخشید عزیزم می خوام یک کوچولو تند انتقاد کنم!!!!!

آقای عزیز این فاجعس س س س س س س س س س س س س س س س  :عصبانی:  :عصبانی: 

یعنی چی وقتی یک خط کد رو عوض کنم بتونم وارد برنامه شم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

این یکی از بزرگترین عیب هاس
به نظره من باید یک کلاس که با الگوریتم های خودت اینکریپ شده داشته باشی
و حده اقل یک گزینه داشته باشی تویه این کلاس مثلا با نام StateLoginUser با نوع bool
که وقتی کاربر کدشو وارد کرد اگر موجود بود این متغییر True باشه
یا اگر می خوای Ende امنیت بازی در بیاری
از نوع string بگیریش که بتونی یک سری مقادریه غیر قابله فهم داشته باشی که هر کسی حده اقل نتوه 
بیاد تویه پروژه هر کار که دلش خواست بکنه!!!!!

بعد از این متغییر تویه Evente فرم Load های فر هایت چک کنی که اگر StateLoginUser == با یک مقداری بود فرم Show بشه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

نکه من بیام بنویسم مثلا وقتی رویه ورود کلیک کرد Show بشه!!!!!


 :عصبانی:  :عصبانی: 


 :لبخند: 
ببخشید شوخی بودا که عصبانی شدم
من همیشه اینجوریم :لبخند: 
این از تجربه من بود گفتم واسه پروژه های بعدیت رعایت کنی پروژه امنیتش بالا تر می ره
یا علی

----------


## Bahar_HS

> یادگیری هیچ چیز ناگهان صورت نمیگیره . من متوجه هستم چی میگید . آدم وقتی میخواد موضوع جدیدی رو اونم در دنیای برنامه نویسی یادبگیره همه چیز براش گنگ هست و نمیدونه از کجا باید شروع کنه . اساتیدی هم که میشه ازشون سوأل کرد و آموخت هم به خاطر قواعد و قوانینی که در بیان برای خودشون ایجاد میکنند نمیتونن مفاهیم رو به سادگی ارائه کنند. یک برنامه نویس حرفه ای دقیقا به سبکی تدریس میکنه و اغلب از واژه هایی استفاده میکنه که در کتب برنامه نویسی هم هست . اون به خودش جرأت نمیده که از مثالهای روزمره و نغز استفاده کنه چون همیشه فکر میکنه اگه بخواد از اون مثال ها و اون طرز بیان استفاده کنه احتمالا مطالب رو درست ارائه نکرده . 
> یک استاد ریاضیات هیچ وقت به خودش اجازه نمیده که به کلمه "هم ارز" بگه مساوی . از نظر اون هم ارز هیچ وقت همون "مساوی" نیست (ولی تحت شرایط خاص رفتارشون یکی هست).اما یک دانشجو وقتی از هم کلاسی خودش میپرسه منظور از هم ارز چیه هم کلاسیش میگه هرجا هم ارز دیدی فکر کن منظورش مساوی بودن هست . 
> در مجموع میخوام بگم خودت باید ذره ذره یاد بگیری . یادگیری مطلبی در علوم کامپیوتر مثل پازل چیدن هست . تیکه تیکه و ذره و ذره باید به اطلاعاتت اضافه کنی و دقت کنی که سرعت پیش روی هم خیلی کنده . در کل شاید شنیدی که خیلی ها میگن برنامه نویسی فقط حوصله میخواد . من هنگام کد نویسی و یادگیری گاهی از عصبانیت دچار یأس فلسفی و تردید میشدم و میگفتم خب اینهمه وقت و انرژی میذارم که چی مگه تا کجا با این وضع میتونم پیشرفت کنم . اما میگفتم که همین الان هزاران نفر هستن که با این وضع دست از کار میکشن و برنامه نویسی رو بی خیال میشن و اگر من نا امید نشم فردا من جای خالی حرفه ای های امروز رو پر میکنم .باید سیریش باشی و دیگران تو رو با این خصیصه بشناسن . نگران اینکه چقدر از وقتت در هنگام یادگیری مطلبی تلف میشه نباش . وقتت رو با چیز با ارزش تر از این نمیتونی پر کنی. بهترین استفاده از وقت زمانی هست که یکی از سخت ترین چیزهای عمرت رو یادبگیری.
> برای یادگیری مفاهیم دیتابیس باید :
> -یه ذره دستورات اس کیو ال بلد باشی 
> -ای دی او دات نت بلد باشی( اشیاء و کاربردهای اشیاء ای دو او رو درک کنی . اشیاء مشابه رو هم بفهمی . نباید فکر کنی برای اتصال به بانک لازمه دکترای ای دو او رو بگیری . چندین روش برای کار روی داده های دیتابیس با استفاده از ای دی او وجود داره که در هر روش لازمه با دو سه تا شیء آشنا باشید)
> -پایگاه داده ی اس کیو ال سرور رو بفهمی و بتونی 10 تا تفاوت بین پایگاه داده ی اکسس و اس کیو ال سرور رو بیان کنی
> -استفاده از ای دی او در سیشارپ رو هم یادبگیری که یه روز بیشتر طول نمیکشه .
> 
> ...


کارتون فوق العاده بود، هم برنامه ای که نوشتید، هم این که در اختیار بقیه گذاشتید و هم مطالبی که گفتید ، به شنیدن این حرفها نیاز داشتم،
من هم سی شارپ رو از صفر شروع کردم و شاید بشه گفت برعکس بقیه،قرارشد پروژه ی کارآموزی م رو انجام بدم و سی شارپ رو شروع کردم،اول یه پروژه اومد و بعد من مجبور شدم شروع کنم ، شرایطم طوری بود که اطرافم  کسی رو نداشتم که راهنمایی م کنه،حداقل بگه چطور شروع کنم،دو_سه بار تصمیم گرفتم بدم برنامه رو بیرون برام بنویسن،ولی هر بار منصرف شدم و دفعه ی آخر به خودم گفتم برنامه رو داری دیرتر از زمانش تحویل می دی(برنامه برای یکی از ادارات دولتی بود که پروژه ی کارآموزی م برنامه ای بود که اونا برای کارشون لازم داشتند )اگه خودت هم ننویسی میشه 2تا امتیاز منفی،بالاخره نوشتمش،برنامه ای که قرار بود بنویسم به مفصلی برنامه ی شما نبود، والبته من هم خیلی حرفه ای ننوشتم،فقط یه برنامه ای نوشتم که اجرا می شد و خب حداقل ،کارهایی رو که ازش انتظار داشتند انجام می داد،توی این 5_6 ماهی که درگیرش بودم واقعا بهم سخت گذشت وپوستم کنده شد،ولی بعدا همین برنامه ی غیر حرفه ای پر از اشکال شد نقطه ی ورود من به دنیای برنامه نویسی و حالا که این چیزها رو می نویسم وارد یه گروه برنامه نویسی شدم که به تلاشم احترام گذاشتند و منو وبرنامه ی پراز اشکالم رو پذیرفتند،
دنیای برنامه نویسی دنیای بزرگیه و اگه می خوای باشی ،بمونی و ادامه بدی*باید بزرگ بشی*،
اتفاقی که داره برای من می افته....،باید پای سختی هاش بمونی واین وقتی شدنیه که به خودت و به راهی که شروع کردی مطمئن باشی وایمان داشته باشی،
در دنیای برنامه نویسی لحظات امیدواری وناامیدی زیادی رو تجربه می کنی،باید بتونی لحظات ناامیدی شو تحمل کنی وگرنه نمی تونی ادامه بدی،بیشتر از همه این حرفها رو به خودم می گم که کم نیارم و مسیر به این قشنگی رو که شروع کردم ادامه بدم و متوقف نشم،ما تازه کارها گاهی اوقات به شنیدن و زدن این حرفها نیاز داریم.

*رسیدنی در کار نیست ، فقط رفتن است ، 
حتی اگر اندکی وهر بار که می روی رسیده ای.*

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> سلام
> 
> ببخشید عزیزم می خوام یک کوچولو تند انتقاد کنم!!!!!
> 
> آقای عزیز این فاجعس س س س س س س س س س س س س س س س 
> 
> یعنی چی وقتی یک خط کد رو عوض کنم بتونم وارد برنامه شم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> این یکی از بزرگترین عیب هاس
> ...


شاید فکر کنی میخوام ادای آدمای بزرگمنش رو در بیارم ولی باور کن مشکل ما تازه کار ها اینه که میدونیم چیزی به اسم انکریپشن وجود داره . میدونیم چیزی به اسم هش کردن وجود داره . اما بلد نیستیم کجا و چطور استفاده کنیم . و این توضیحات امثال شما کمک میکنه که پله پله بالا بریم . باور کن خیلی از بخشهای برنامه رو بارها پاک کردم و از نو نوشتم چون رفته رفته یاد گرفتم چی درسته و چی غلط . و اگه همینطوری پیش میرفت فکر کنم دو سالی باید کنار میذاشتم برای نوشتن این پروژه تا چیز دهن پر کنی باشه . در اونصورت هم که این پروژه شاید روی سایت قرار نمیگرفت و  به عنوان آموزش از طریق سورس به همراه کاتالوگش مثل خیلی ها برای فروش گذاشته میشد . اما ترجیح دادم از افتضاحات شروع کنم و در همین تاپیک رفته رفته کاملش کنم . با کمک توضیحات شما دوستان .  :لبخند:  میبینی چقد مثبتم ؟

----------


## صادق صدقی

> شاید فکر کنی میخوام ادای آدمای بزرگمنش رو در بیارم ولی باور کن مشکل ما تازه کار ها اینه که میدونیم چیزی به اسم انکریپشن وجود داره . میدونیم چیزی به اسم هش کردن وجود داره . اما بلد نیستیم کجا و چطور استفاده کنیم . و این توضیحات امثال شما کمک میکنه که پله پله بالا بریم . باور کن خیلی از بخشهای برنامه رو بارها پاک کردم و از نو نوشتم چون رفته رفته یاد گرفتم چی درسته و چی غلط . و اگه همینطوری پیش میرفت فکر کنم دو سالی باید کنار میذاشتم برای نوشتن این پروژه تا چیز دهن پر کنی باشه . در اونصورت هم که این پروژه شاید روی سایت قرار نمیگرفت و به عنوان آموزش از طریق سورس به همراه کاتالوگش مثل خیلی ها برای فروش گذاشته میشد . اما ترجیح دادم از افتضاحات شروع کنم و در همین تاپیک رفته رفته کاملش کنم . با کمک توضیحات شما دوستان .  میبینی چقد مثبتم ؟


 
اوکی عزیزم
بیا این رو گذاشتم ببین چقدر باحاله
من یادمه کده کلاس رو از همین تالار پیدا کردم
به خدا یادم نیست کی بود وگرنه حتما می گفتم اسمشو
اگه یک وقت دید ناراحت نشه

یادمه قبلا یک کد نوشتم واسه فایل های خانوادگیم
فایل رو به هم می ریخت
بعد که پسورد می دادی درست می کرد

حالا قول می دم که سورسشو دوباره بنویسم و بزارم همین جا واسه دوستانم

اگه مشکلی داشتی بگو

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> اوکی عزیزم
> بیا این رو گذاشتم ببین چقدر باحاله
> من یادمه کده کلاس رو از همین تالار پیدا کردم
> به خدا یادم نیست کی بود وگرنه حتما می گفتم اسمشو
> اگه یک وقت دید ناراحت نشه
> 
> یادمه قبلا یک کد نوشتم واسه فایل های خانوادگیم
> فایل رو به هم می ریخت
> بعد که پسورد می دادی درست می کرد
> ...


اولش که کدهای فرم رو دیدم غافلگیر شدم از اینکه مسائل انکریپت و دیکریپت تا این حد ساده بودن و نمیدونستم . اما بعدش یک صحنه چشام افتاد به کلاست . فکر کنم یه یه هفته ای کابوس ببینم .

----------


## صادق صدقی

> اولش که کدهای فرم رو دیدم غافلگیر شدم از اینکه مسائل انکریپت و دیکریپت تا این حد ساده بودن و نمیدونستم . اما بعدش یک صحنه چشام افتاد به کلاست . فکر کنم یه یه هفته ای کابوس ببینم .


 

این هنوز چيزي نیست 

یک کلاس هایی هست که 600 هفصد خط کده که هر خطی یک اینکریپته!!!!!!!!!!!!

یک رشته 400 کاراکتری رو 5 ثانیه طول بده تا اینکریتپ کنه!!!!!!!!!!

من خیلی دوست دارم اینجور کار هارو
عشقمه

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

*دانلود ورژن سوم*





تغییرات ایجاد شده در این نسخه :

-ضمن تشکر از جناب آقای حجتی نیا با کمک ایشون مشکل گزارش گیری از کارنامه ها حل شد .

-با تشکر از آقای صدقی که در مورد انکریپت کردن یوزر نیم و پسورد راهنمایی کردن که یوزر نیم و پسورد الان به شکل 

کاملا نا محسوس و انکریپت شده در دیتا بیس ذخیره میشه

-کدهای اضافی و بی اثری که موجب سردرگمی کاربرای عزیز میشد یافته و حذف شدند .

-مشکل بک آپ و ریستور به طور کامل حل شد.

-کد هایی که احتمال ایجاد استثنا ها رو بیشتر میکردن درون بلاک ترای کچ قرار گرفتند تا روند اجرای برنامه انتظام 

بیشتری پیدا کنه .

-با تشکر از mmd2009 عزیز فیلدهای عددی دیگه بکسپیس رو هندل میکنند چون قبلا نمیکردن گویا .

-یوزرنیم و پسورد q هست

-کلاس پیامها استاتیک شد و پیامها شماره گذاری شدن

-فرمها به صورت ام دی ای چیلد در اومدن

-تغییرات مختلفی در قسمتهای مختلف هم داده شد که به گفتنش نمی ارزه . 

از دوستان علاقمند اگر کسانی موافق باشن میتونیم دیتا اکسس لایر این پروژه رو با کمک همدیگه توسعه بدیم که توی 

پروژه هامون به عنوان دیتا اکسس لایر جامع بتونیم ازش استفاده کنیم . کسی هم اگر نظری در مورد اصلاح بعضی 

قسمتهاش داشت استقبال میشه . اگر تعداد موافقین بیش تر از دو سه نفر بود یه تاپیک در همین راستا ایجاد میکنیم که بحثهای مربوطه اونجا صورت بگیره .

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوست خوبم میتونی فونتهایی که استفاده کردی بزاری تا ما مجبور نشیم فونتها رو عوض کنیم ؟

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

من تاهوما استفاده کردم . فکر نکنم تو سیستمون تاهوما نداشته  باشید . اصلا از فونت خاصی استفاده نشده.

----------


## صادق صدقی

This IS So Good 

خوشحالم که تونستم یه گوشه ای از پروژه رو بگیرم

دوستان هر کس یک انتقاد کوچیک بکنه از این پروژه به مرور بهترین نرم افزار می شه!!!!

(قطره قطره جمع گردد وانگهی چپه شود) :لبخند گشاده!: 
(قطره قطره جمع گردد وانگهی دریا شود) :بوس:

----------


## mehdi4467

سلام
من تا حالا از دیتا بیس sql استفاده نکرده ام. می توانید راهنمایی کنید که وقتی پروژه را باز میکنم چگونه دیتابیس رو اضافه کنم؟ برای همین پروژه منظورم هست.

تشکر

----------


## ztx4

سلام به همه ی دوستان
ممنون بابت پروژه
من الان 2 روزه دارم سعی می کنم که دانلود کنم اما نمی شه!
مشکل از منه یا از 4shared ؟؟؟

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

دوست عزیز اگه صفحه دانلود رو نگاه کنید میبینید چندین بار برنامه دانلود شده . پس مشکل از 4 شرد نیست . اگر مشکل حل نشد بگید جای دیگه آپلود کنم .

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

> *دانلود ورژن سوم*


سلام خسته نباشی.
نمی تونم ورژن 3 رو دانلود کنم. هیچ خطایی نمی ده ولی دانلودم نمی کنه.
یه چن دقیقه تو صفحه دانلود 4 شرد،لود می کنه ، ووقتی تموم میشه دانلود منیجر نمی تونه دان کنه(حجمشو نشون نمی ده و دان نمی کنه.)  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

اونکارو نکن ... نزن خودتو ای بابا !  :ناراحت: ... بیا لینک *2 شرد* . اگه اینم نشد توی 6 شرد و 8 شردو  ... هم برات آپلود میکنم عزیزم  :بامزه: .

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

> اونکارو نکن ... نزن خودتو ای بابا ! ... بیا لینک *2 شرد* . اگه اینم نشد توی 6 شرد و 8 شردو  ... هم برات آپلود میکنم عزیزم .


نمیشه همون Rapidshare آپش کنی؟

----------


## mehdi4467

سلام
من تا حالا از دیتا بیس sql استفاده نکرده ام. می توانید راهنمایی کنید که  وقتی پروژه را باز میکنم چگونه دیتابیس رو اضافه کنم؟ برای همین پروژه  منظورم هست.

تشکر

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

دوست عزیز شما باید فایل bak رو وارد مینیجمنت استودیو بکنید . لینک راهنمایی تصویری در صفحه اول تاپیک درج شده

----------


## mehdi4467

> دوست عزیز شما باید فایل bak رو وارد مینیجمنت استودیو بکنید . لینک راهنمایی تصویری در صفحه اول تاپیک درج شده


سلام
در صفحه اول چنين لينكي نديدم.

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

[ 		QUOTE]


سلام
 در صفحه اول چنين لينكي نديدم.
[/QUOTE]
  			#*16*

----------


## saeedalg

سلام برنامتون رو دیدم، خوب یه اشکال اساسی داشت که نمیشه نادیده گرفت، اونم اینکه تو فرمات اومده بودی کد SQL زده بودی با همون DB شما یه مثال کوچیک از Entity Framework گذاشتم. ببینید چطور میشه با چه سرعتی کلی کد اوتومات تولید کرد و کلی با DB کار کرد و حداقل DAL و UI رو جدا کرد.
در ضمن از لحاظ امنیتی که خیلی ضعیف بود ولی حداقل DB رو باید اطلاعاتش رو Hash یا Encrypt میکردید، در مورد اینا تو گوگل بزنید.
ID ها رو int گرفته بودید ولی اگر Clustered index, Auto incremental  میکردینشون بهتر بود. (در مورد جفت اینا (اگه نمیدونید) مخصوصا Clustered index گوگل کنید).

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> سلام برنامتون رو دیدم، خوب یه اشکال اساسی داشت که نمیشه نادیده گرفت، اونم اینکه تو فرمات اومده بودی کد SQL زده بودی با همون DB شما یه مثال کوچیک از Entity Framework گذاشتم. ببینید چطور میشه با چه سرعتی کلی کد اوتومات تولید کرد و کلی با DB کار کرد و حداقل DAL و UI رو جدا کرد.
> در ضمن از لحاظ امنیتی که خیلی ضعیف بود ولی حداقل DB رو باید اطلاعاتش رو Hash یا Encrypt میکردید، در مورد اینا تو گوگل بزنید.
> ID ها رو int گرفته بودید ولی اگر Clustered index, Auto incremental  میکردینشون بهتر بود. (در مورد جفت اینا (اگه نمیدونید) مخصوصا Clustered index گوگل کنید).


سلام . ممنون از نظر و انتقاداتون . نمیدونم کدوم نسخه رو دانلود کرده بودید چون نسخه سه پسور و یوزر نیم رو انکریپت میکنه . auto incremental بود که !!! نمیدونم شاید من درست یاد نگرفتم این مورد رو . 
در مورد نکته اولی که گفتید حق رو به شما میدم کاملا . من این روش رو تازه یاد گرفتم و اگه میخواستم روی پروژه پیاده کنم خودتون میدونید چقدر از پروژه رو باید از اول مینوشتم و چون وقتشو نداشتم به حال خودش رها کردم . در ضمن بعضی جاهاش لازم بود که کد اس کیو ال بنویسم. شاید من دیتا اکسس لایر رو هم خوب نفهمیدم اما کلاس readwritedata همون دیتااکسس لایر من بود . مگه نباید اونجوری باشه؟ اگه توضیح بدید ممنون میشم متأسفانه حرفه ای هایی مثل شما کمتر نظر دادند در مورد این پروژه .

----------


## ostovarit

> سلام برنامتون رو دیدم، خوب یه اشکال اساسی داشت که نمیشه نادیده گرفت، اونم اینکه تو فرمات اومده بودی کد SQL زده بودی با همون DB شما یه مثال کوچیک از Entity Framework گذاشتم. ببینید چطور میشه با چه سرعتی کلی کد اوتومات تولید کرد و کلی با DB کار کرد و حداقل DAL و UI رو جدا کرد.
> در ضمن از لحاظ امنیتی که خیلی ضعیف بود ولی حداقل DB رو باید اطلاعاتش رو Hash یا Encrypt میکردید، در مورد اینا تو گوگل بزنید.
> ID ها رو int گرفته بودید ولی اگر Clustered index, Auto incremental  میکردینشون بهتر بود. (در مورد جفت اینا (اگه نمیدونید) مخصوصا Clustered index گوگل کنید).


به نظر شما اگر اعداد و ایدی ها که  Auto incremental هستند یا نیستند رو از نوع bigint بگیریم خوبه؟ یا به مشکلی بر میخوریم ( در یک نرم افزار حسابداری)؟

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

سعید جان برنامه را دیدم . از اینکه لطف کردی و زحمت کشیدی خیلی تشکر میکنم . اما سر در نیاوردم . اگه لطف کنی در مورد این روش منبعی معرفی کنی مچکرت هم میشم .
--------------------

----------


## saeedalg

Entity Framework Quick start برای اینکه بتونید با Entity Framework کار کنید.

در مورد DAL شما تو فرمتون اومدین تمام CommandText و ... رو ساختید، دو روز دیگه اون button1 رو بخواید بندازید دور جاش از یه باتن janus استفاده کنید ... خوب باید حواستون باشه تمام اون کد رو بگیرید و کپی پیست کنید. شما باید این امکان رو بدید که خیلی ساده برای گسترش بتونید Switch کنید. برای همین باید با DAL اینطور برخورد کنید که یه سری کامند میدید بهش (نه SQL Command شما یه کلاسی چیزی دارید که اینترفیسی از اشیای مورد استفاده رو بهتون میده (الزاما لغت اینترفیس معنی اینترفیس سی شارپ رو نمیده). اون وقت اون کامند رو اجرا میکنه، اینجا دیگه درگیر SQL Parameter و ... نمیشید. شما با همون Entity Framework کار کنید لازم نیست DAL داشته باشید، کل کدتونم تو 2 روز میتونید ببرید رو Entity Framework.

در ضمن من نمیفهمم button1 یعنی چی؟
اسمها رو هم سعی کنید Conceptual بذارید، وقتی کار تجاری میکنید باید معنی بدن، تا بعدا خواستید بازبینی یا ارتقا بدید به مشکل برخورد نکنید. (هر چند Sample خودم اسما دیفالتن ولی اونجا فقط برای نمایشه و هیچ چیزی مفهومی نداره).

در ضمن اگر من فقط ایراد میگیرم، خوب همینجوریم.

در مورد دوستی که گفت اعداد و آی دی ها رو *bigint* بگیریم، خوب بستگی به این داره که شما چی لازم داری اینت تا 2 میلیارد میره (مثبت) شما هم برنامتون احتمالا این تعداد کاربر رو نخواهد داشت.

----------


## zestso20

دوست گرامي . 
از اينكه اينقدر سخاوتمندانه حاصل تلاش خود رو در اختيار ديگران قرار داديد بسيار تشكر مي كنم

----------


## qqq2qqq

سلام خواهشا یکی user name و pass رو بده
یوزر و پسورد رو x دادم جواب نداد

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> سلام خواهشا یکی user name و pass رو بده
> یوزر و پسورد رو x دادم جواب نداد


با آرزوی ساعاتی خوش و پربار با این برگ سبز اگر نسخه سه رو دانلود کردید در قسمت توضیحاتش نوشتم هر دو q هست . ضمنا باید فایل bak  رو وارد مینیجمنت استودیو کنید(ریستور) . چون دیتابیس اتچی نیست .

----------


## nima_8m

سلام
و ممنون از برنامه ای که گذاشتید هنو موفق نشدم وارد برنامه بشم تو صفحه لاگین با اون مشخصاتی که گفتید و اتچ و غیر و ذالک نشد که نشد ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید اصلا هیچ پیغام خطایی تو برنامه نیست همه چی درست و عالیه
ممنون اگه راهنمایی کنید
برنامه ورژن 3 هم همین مشکل رو داره یوزر و پسورد q
اما نمیتونم وارد شم

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> سلام
> و ممنون از برنامه ای که گذاشتید هنو موفق نشدم وارد برنامه بشم تو صفحه لاگین با اون مشخصاتی که گفتید و اتچ و غیر و ذالک نشد که نشد ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید اصلا هیچ پیغام خطایی تو برنامه نیست همه چی درست و عالیه
> ممنون اگه راهنمایی کنید
> برنامه ورژن 3 هم همین مشکل رو داره یوزر و پسورد q
> اما نمیتونم وارد شم



عجیبه . راه خاصی به فکرم نمیرسه پروژه رو ریبیلد کنید بعد اجرا کنید انشالله مشکل حل میشه اگه اروری نباشه من نمی تونم تشخیص بدم خودمم مبتدیم .

----------


## nima_8m

به هر حال ازت ممنونم من اولین کد C#‎‎‎ که کار کرد تو برنامه شما نوشتم و تونستم وارد برنامه بشم فکر کنم برنامه آموزشی خوبی باشه 
امیدوارم به اوج بلندی که مد نظرته برسی
چطوری میتونم به عنوان مدیر سیستم وراد شم

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> چطوری میتونم به عنوان مدیر سیستم وراد شم


برنامه چون کامل نیست کاربر عادی با مدیر فرقی نداره . یعنی با همون یوزر که وارد میکنید در واقع به تمام امکانات موجود برنامه دسترسی دارید . چون دست تنها بودم و از دوستان هیچکس حاضر به همکاری نبود جزئیات اینچنینی رو در برنامه کامل نکردم . امیدوارم هرچی که هست به دردتون بخوره ...

----------


## mohammad7484

سلام من فایل bak رو پیدا نکردم .

----------


## delphi_programmer_2010

سلام،
من دارم یک برنامه مینویسم مربوط به شرکت های اتوبوس رانی.توی طراحی پایگاه داده مشکل داشتم.
اگر ممکنه ببینید اشکالاتش چیه؟



*جداول پایگاه داده:*


*شهر:*
کد شهر،نام شهر
*تعاونی:*
کد تعاونی،نام تعاونی،شماره تعاونی
*مشتری:*
کد مشتری،شماره تلفن،رزرواسیون،کد مقصد،کد مبدا،زمان حرکت،نام مشتری،نام خانوادگی مشتری
*سفر:*
کد سفر،شماره اتوبوس،کد مبدا، کد مقصد،قیمت واحد بلیط،زمان حرکت،تعداد بلیط،کد تعاونی،کد مشتری،هزینه کل
*بلیط:*
قیمت کل،ظرفیت،ظرفیت خالی،کد بلیط،تعداد بلیط،کد مبدا،کد مقصد،نام مشتری،نام خانوادگی مشتری،شماره تلفن،زمان حرکت،تاریخ حرکت
اگر کمکم کنید ممنون میشم.

----------


## smgraphic

خطای انجام عملیات ناموفق بوده است میده
مشکل از کجاست؟
Database Files رو هم Attach کردم

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> خطای انجام عملیات ناموفق بوده است میده
> مشکل از کجاست؟
> Database Files رو هم Attach کردم


دوست عزیز اون خطا یعنی با توجه به تنظیمات سیستم شما یک استثنا ایجاد شده و شما باید سعی کنید بفهمید اشکال ز کجاست (با دیباگ کردن و بررسی خطای استثناها و ...) . 




> سلام،
> من دارم یک برنامه مینویسم مربوط به  شرکت های اتوبوس رانی.توی طراحی پایگاه داده مشکل داشتم.
> اگر ممکنه ببینید اشکالاتش چیه؟
> 
> 
> 
> *جداول پایگاه داده:*
> 
> 
> ...


دوست من اگر در تاپیک جدید سوألتون رو با جزئیات بیشتر مطرح کنید به صورت آنی جواب میگیرید .

----------


## ehsan_sarrafzadeh

ببخشید این سوال رو اینجا مطرح میکنم!
راستش من این ترم پروژه دارم و تا حالا برنامه ای ننوشتم برای همین به پروژه ای که شما زحمتش رو کشیدید خیلی نیاز دارم تا از روی اون الگو برداری کنم.خلاصه اینکه وقتی برنامه تون رو توی ویژوال استودیو 2010 باز میکنم ویژوال استودیو ارور میده و میگه باید نسخه مناسب برای این برنامه رو نصب کنم و این نسخه از ویژوال استودیو قادر نیست این برنامه رو باز کنه!
آیا راهی وجود داره بشه با ویژوال استودیو 2010 برنامه هایی رو کهبا نسخههای قدیمی تر آن نوشته شده اند رو باز کرد ؟ برای من امکان پاک کردن این نسخه و نصب نسخه قدیمی تر وجود نداره.
لطفا کمکم کنید 
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## nilidelphi

دوست عزیز ضمن تشکر از برنامه ای که گذاشتین لازم بذکره که بگم من پروژه رو دانلود کردم
و سورسشم باز کردم  و دیتابیسم اتچ کردم ولی باز کارهای مربود به ورود اطلاعات انجام نمیشه و ارور میده.
آیا شما در برقراری ارتباط با دیتابیس از اکانت خاصی استفاده کردین؟

در ضمن چند تا انتقاد :
1-برنامتون خیلی سنگینه و در رم خیلی جا میگیره این واسه یه برنامه که روی دیتابیس کار میکنه و بعد ها ایندکس های این جداول در حافظه زیاد خواهد شد ، ایراد بزرگی هست.

2-چرا ما ایرانی ها برنامه هامون مثل خارجی ها ساده و پر کاربرد نمی کنیم و سعی داریم این خلا را با استفاده از زیبایی مصنوعی پر کنیم؟

3-برنامتون از تعداد زیادی Thread استفاده می کند . من سورس رو بررسی کردم جایی رو ندیدم که شما بصورت دستی از ترد استفاده کنید پس در کد نویسی رویداد ها کمی باید دقت می کردید.

4-کد های مربوط به برقراری ارتباط با پایگاه دادتون خیلی زیاد و کمی هم گمراه کننده.چرا از کد های آسون و کاربردی استفاده نکردین؟ از ابزار های بایندیگ هم کمتر استفاده کردین که استفاده از  این ابزار ها باعث کمتر شدن کد می شود.

البته دوست گرامی منقست من فقط آگاهی بود و انصافا از کاری که کردی خوشم اومد.
بالاخره تو هر کار منفرد اشکالاتی هم هست. دستت درد نکنه اجرت با خدا.

موفق باشید.

----------


## googoole

در مورد برنامه باید بگم من هنوز ندیدم ولی به هر حال کار را که کرد آنکه انجام داد ، آنکه نظر داد اگر خودش کاری کرد . آن وقت باید نظر داد . دوستان هر کدام اگر دستی در برنامه دوستمان می بردند و به جای نظر دادن اعمال نظر می کردند که هم برنامه توسعه پیدا می کرد و هم دوستمان بهتر منظورتان را می فهمید خیلی بهتر بود ما هم برنامه توسعه یافته رو دانلود می کردیم و حالشو می بردیم . البته باید بگم بی نقص خداست ، البته اگر چین تقلبیش را تولید نکند که اصلش هم مورد قضاوت قرار گیرد . قبل از اینکه بخواهیم از اینکریپشن و دیکریپشن و آبجکتیو و کپسولیشن استفاده کنیم باید بگویم هر کاری کردی دستت درد نکنه چون آنها که در اوج نشته اند و امروز یک تصمیم می گیرند و فردا یک تئوری می دهند و هر روز از خودشون یک حرف تازه می زنند و باید مثل خر دجار به دنبال آنها باشیم و هی فکر می کنیم چند ترد استفاده کنیم فردا می گویند ترد خوب نیست سینک استفاده کنید ، پس فردا هم چیز جدیدی را الم می کنند ولی در کل باید بگویم به دلیل اینکه دات نت فریم ورک در حال ارتقا است مثل اینکه همین امروز هم یک نسخه جدید ارائه شده که می توانی دانلود کنی . اصلا مهم نیست که چجوری برنامه بنویسی به زودی یک روش جدید ابدا میشه که نیازی نیست اصلا تو کد بنویسی ولی بهتره که اونچیزی که یاد داری به کار ببندی و بهترین نتیجه رو ارائه بدی که تو اینکار رو کردی . سپاس و دو صد درود . 
لینک مستقیم دانلود نسخه 3 از رپید باز : 
http://googoole.dl.rapidbaz.ir/zjom/Oujeboland3.rar

----------


## mahdad sepah

با سلام خدمت دوستان

خدمت کسانی که شناسایی دیتا بیس مشکل دارند عرض کنم ابتدا فایل های مربوط به دیتا بیس را در پوشه دیباگ کپی کنند سپس به داخل برنامه بروید و در کلاس ReadWriteData آدرس دیتا بیس را برابر


publicstring strConnection = @"Data Source=.\SQLEXPRESS;AttachDbFilename=|DataDirector  y|\university.mdf;integrated security=true;User Instance=True";

من این کارو کردم درست شد

----------


## pejmanzq91

برنامه error3 رو میده مشکل چیه؟
(انجام عملیات ناموفق بوده است)
با تشکر
http://www.upload4files.tk/download....786f8c1ae6b240

----------


## ashkan_gorg

ببخشید دانلود در 4shared فیلتر شده

----------


## zentex

یعنی کسی نیست آخرین نسخه رو توی یه سایت دیگه اپلود کنه؟؟؟!!!
نبود کسی...... :گیج:

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> یعنی کسی نیست آخرین نسخه رو توی یه سایت دیگه اپلود کنه؟؟؟!!!
> نبود کسی......


صفحه ی چهارم پست 79 یکی از دوستان زحمتش رو کشیدند. فقط در برخی مناطق فورشیرد فیلتر هست که من متوجه نشدم .

----------


## aliik2

اگه امکانش هست Data Baseپروژتون رو یه جا آپلود کنید که ما هم بتونیم استفاده کنیم.من نمیتونم Restor کنم Data Base رو.ممنون

----------


## aliik2

در ضمن اون لینکی که واسه رفع مشکل restor داده بودین تصاویرش نمیاد و قابل استفاده نیست حداقل واسه من.ممنون میشم تصاویرشو دوباره آپلود کنید.

----------


## mir555

ضمن تشکر از زحمت شما دوست عزیز به خاطر این برنامه زیبا
یک موسسه احتیاج به نرم افزاری شبیه این چیزی که شما نوشتین داره من می تونم این برنامه شما رو سفارشی سازی کنم که نیاز های موسسه رفع بشه فقط می خواستم بدون حق زحمه شما چقدر میشه که به عنوان قیمت نرم افزار از موسسه بگیرم و تقدیم کنم

----------


## mir555

> اگه امکانش هست Data Baseپروژتون رو یه جا آپلود کنید که ما هم بتونیم استفاده کنیم.من نمیتونم Restor کنم Data Base رو.ممنون


بهتر نیست اینجور مواردی که مربوط به نحوه استفاده از برنامه هست تو یک موضوع دیگه بیان بشه و اینجا فقط در مورد خود برنامه نظر بدیم و پیشنهاد ها و یا نکات فنی اونو بررسی کنیم؟

----------


## m-alizadeh

سلام به همه دوستان 

آیا کسی می تونه این برنامه رو با یک لینک جدید از یک سایت غیر از فورد شیر  برای دانلود بذاره؟


با تشکر فراوان

----------


## mrsalam

ما که با هیچ کدام از این لینکها نتونستم دانلود کنم لطفا در سایت iranupload.com بگذارید

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> ضمن تشکر از زحمت شما دوست عزیز به خاطر این برنامه زیبا
> یک موسسه احتیاج به نرم افزاری شبیه این چیزی که شما نوشتین داره من می تونم این برنامه شما رو سفارشی سازی کنم که نیاز های موسسه رفع بشه فقط می خواستم بدون حق زحمه شما چقدر میشه که به عنوان قیمت نرم افزار از موسسه بگیرم و تقدیم کنم


برنامه رایگان است . 




> ما که با هیچ کدام از این لینکها نتونستم دانلود کنم لطفا در سایت iranupload.com بگذارید


این سایت که وجود خارجی نداره اما بنابه درخواست های مکرر در مدیا فایر آپلود شد سرعت بارگذاری و دانلود در این سایت نسبتا از بقیه سایتها مناسبتر هست و قابلیت ریزوم هم داره .از دوستانی که تا حالا نتونستن دانلود کنن پوزش میخوام . 
*دانلود*

----------


## eminemrap

من فایل بک اپ database با پسوند bak وقتی میخوام توی sql  ریستورش کنم ای پیغام رو میده 
too many backup device specifie for backup of  resto;r only 64 are allowed.
RESTORE DATABASE IS TERMINATING  ABNORMALLY.

حالا باید چی کار کنم؟
برنامه رو  باز میکنم ازم یوزر و پس میخاد
یعنی فایل بک اپ رو توی sql server اپلود  کنم تموم میشه و من از sql server 2000 استفاده میکنم.
با تشکر

----------


## simorgh-hossein

سلام جناب آقاي قاضي پور  :قلب: 
ميتونيد از ديتايستون فايل Sql درست كنيد تا ديتابيس روي هز سيستمي ساخته بشه و برنامه بدرستي كار كنه ؟  :متفکر: 
باز هم ممنون از برنامه خوبتون ولي بخاطر ديتابيسش نتونستم بازش كنم !  :متعجب:

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

سلام . دوستان عزیزی که با بازگردانی دیتابیس مشکل دارند توجه داشته باشن من هر سه فایل مربوط به دیتابیس یعنی فایل لاگ و ام دی اف و بک رو در فایل فشرده ی حاوی برنامه قرار دادم پس اگر دیتابیس رو نمیتونن ریستور کنن با تغییر جزئی در کانکشن استرینگ برنامه و استفاده از فایل ام دی اف میتونید خودتون دیتابیس رو اتچ کنید  و از برنامه استفاده کنید . با کمی تفحص در این زمینه موفق می شید چون منابع زیادی وجود داره و من اگر بخوام آموزشی در این خصوص بذارم تاپیک به بیراهه خواهد رفت . 
در مورد سوأل عزیزی که گفتن از اس کیو ال سرور 2000 استفاده میکنن نمیتونم نظری بدم چون من خودم وقتی شروع کردم مستقیما با 2005 کار کردم . دقیقا نمیدونم به خاطر اختلاف ورژن هست مشکلتون یا چیز دیگر. باز هم سوألی باشه در خدمت هستم .

----------


## eminemrap

با سلام ببخشید اگه ممکنه این طریغه ی ریستور کردن دیتابیس رو تصویری آموزش بدین خیلی خوب میشه چون اون پستی که دادین عکس ها از کار افتادن و برای کسای مثل من که بلد نیستم آموزش بدین ممنون میشم. با تشکر فراوان

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> با سلام ببخشید اگه ممکنه این طریغه ی ریستور کردن دیتابیس رو تصویری آموزش  بدین خیلی خوب میشه چون اون پستی که دادین عکس ها از کار افتادن و برای  کسای مثل من که بلد نیستم آموزش بدین ممنون میشم. با تشکر فراوان


دوستان عزیز تصاویر در سایتهای گوگل آپلود شدن . ممکنه در ساعاتی از شبانه روز به دلیل کم بودن سرعت اینترنت مشاهده نشن اینم به خاطر از کار افتادن کل سرویس هست ولی اگه پیاپی مراجعه کنید تصاویر رو میبینید . منم الان خواستم اون تصاویر رو جای دیگه آپلود کنم اما اون سرویس فعلا دان هست و خودمم نتونستم و تو هاردم ندارم . شما مجددا مراجعه کنید دیده میشن . آرم اوج بلند در اولین پست این تاپیک رو اگر مشاهده کردید پس بقیه تصاویر رو هم میبینید .

----------


## eminemrap

با سلام خدمت اقای قاضی پور عزیز من فایل بک آپ رو توی Sql server ریستور کردم اما یوزرنیم و پسورد رو q میزنم باز هم ارور میده و لاگین نمیشه به برنامه توی 
دیتابیس هم رفتم اما چطوری یوزر و پسورد رو توی دیتابیس پیدا کنم لطفآ راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم.

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> با سلام خدمت اقای قاضی پور عزیز من فایل بک آپ رو توی Sql server ریستور کردم اما یوزرنیم و پسورد رو q میزنم باز هم ارور میده و لاگین نمیشه به برنامه توی 
> دیتابیس هم رفتم اما چطوری یوزر و پسورد رو توی دیتابیس پیدا کنم لطفآ راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم.


سلام بزرگوار. موفق به این کار نمیشید چون رشته های مربوط به یوزر و پس  به صورت انکریپت شده ذخیره میشن. بررسی کنید در قسمت administrative tools موجود در کنترل پنل و بعد از اون services و از میان آیتمهای موجود sqlexpress, properties و تب لاگ آن رادیو باتون مربوطه روی local system account باشه .

----------


## eminemrap

این کار رو کردم اما نشد لطفآ کمک کنید راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم بیشتر توضیح بدین.

----------


## reza4359

سلام میلادجان با تشکر از زحمات و کارقشنگت من یه بار قبلا برنامه رو اجرا کردم ولی یادم نمیاد که اون موقع چه تغیراتی به کانکشن استرینگش دادم که اجرا شد حالا هرکاری میکنم اجرا نمیشه این ارور ر ومیده
{"An error has occurred while establishing a connection to the server.  When connecting to SQL Server 2005, this failure may be caused by the fact that under the default settings SQL Server does not allow remote connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error: 26 - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified)"}بعد یه مشکلی دیگه هم که هست اینه که من پروژه رو با vs2010  که اجرا میکنم به report  هاش گیر میده 77 تا ارور میگیره  ولی تو2008 بدون خطا اجرا میشه؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> این کار رو کردم اما نشد لطفآ کمک کنید راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم بیشتر توضیح بدین.


ریستارت هم کردید؟ اگر بله دقیقا چیزی به فکرم نمیرسه . برای یک نفر دیگه هم این مشکل وجود داشت اما من موفق نشدم بهش کمک کنم . باید به اکسپشن مربوطه که ایجاد میشه نگاهی بندازید ببینید چیه . ببینید چه اکسپشنی ایجاد میشه . 



> سلام میلادجان با تشکر از زحمات و کارقشنگت من یه بار قبلا برنامه رو اجرا کردم ولی یادم نمیاد که اون موقع چه تغیراتی به کانکشن استرینگش دادم که اجرا شد حالا هرکاری میکنم اجرا نمیشه این ارور ر ومیده
> {"An error has occurred while establishing a connection to the server.  When connecting to SQL Server 2005, this failure may be caused by the fact that under the default settings SQL Server does not allow remote connections. (provider: SQL Network Interfaces, error: 26 - Error Locating Server/Instance Specified)"}بعد یه مشکلی دیگه هم که هست اینه که من پروژه رو با vs2010  که اجرا میکنم به report  هاش گیر میده 77 تا ارور میگیره  ولی تو2008 بدون خطا اجرا میشه؟
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


شما به نکته ای که در پست قبلم به اون عزیز گفته بودم توجه کنید فکر کنم مشکل شما هم از اونجا ناشی میشه . در مورد گزارشات باید همه ی 77 تا ارور رو ببینم .برنامه نویسی یعنی برطرف کردن ارور.

----------


## eminemrap

با سلام اقای قاضی پور من هر کاری کردم نتونستم به برنامه لاگین بشم نمیشه یوزر درست کنیم و با اون یوزر کانکت بشیم تو رو خدا کمک کنید مشکل بر طرف بشه.ممنون

----------


## eminemrap

کسی هست به ما کمک کنه یه راهنمایی کنید لطفآ.

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

:ناراحت: 

دوست عزیز شما مسأله رو برای خودتون تحلیل کنید دیگه مگه نمیخواید برنامه نویس بشین؟
یک مشکل وجود داره . این مشکل چیه ؟ اروره ؟...خب... متنش چیه؟
متن پیام خود برنامه نه متن اکسپشن چیه . بالاخره یک مانع برای ورود وجود داره دیگه اگه میخواید کمک بگیرید باید مشکلتون رو بشناسید بعد ابزار تحلیلشو به کار بگیرید من چطور کمکتون کنم ؟
شما توی هواپیمایی که داره سقوط میکنه هم اگه باشید اگه به توصیه های برج مراقبت یا پشتیبانی یا هرچیکه هست خوب گوش بدید و عمل کنید میتونید طیاره به اون بزرگی رو عین برگ بشونید زمین . اون مشکلی که باعث میشه نتونید لاگین کنید چیه ؟

----------


## eminemrap

ببینید اقای قاضی پور عزیز من همه ی کار ها رو انجام دادم دیتابیس برنامه رو هم همون طور که گفتین ریستور کردم اما وقتی برنامه رو باز میکنم و یوزرنیم و پسورد رو q میزنم ارور میده میگه انجام عملیات ناموفق.مشکلش چیه.ممنون

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> ببینید اقای قاضی پور عزیز من همه ی کار ها رو انجام دادم دیتابیس برنامه رو هم همون طور که گفتین ریستور کردم اما وقتی برنامه رو باز میکنم و یوزرنیم و پسورد رو q میزنم ارور میده میگه انجام عملیات ناموفق.مشکلش چیه.ممنون


ارور نمیده عزیز من اون پیغام رو من خودم برای برنامه برای مواقعی که استثنا روی میده نوشتم . یک استثنا ایجاد شده باعث میشه پیغام من به نمایش در بیاد . شما برو "بلاک ترای کچ" رو از تو کد حذف کن تا متن استثنای خود وی اس رو مشاهده کنی. که به زبان انگلیسی هست . بعد همون پیغام وی اس رو توی گوگل سرچ کن یا در یک تاپیک مطرح کن تا جواب بگیری. انشالله مشکل حل خواهد شد .

----------


## eminemrap

این کد کجا هست کجا برم پاکش کنم لطفآ دقیقتر بگین.راهنمایی ممنون میشم

----------


## mehdi.mj

سلام 
ممنون از زحمات شما .

----------


## payman_xxp

سلام دوست من
برای ری اسوتر کردن دیتابیس مشکلی نداشتم، براحتی انجام شد.
ولی برنامه... :افسرده: 
فایل اجرایی که با یوزر، پس q خطای ورود میده، سورس برنامه هم که موقع باز شدن خطای زیر رو میده:
2010.png
 من SQL2008 دارم و ویژوال استودیو 2010 و ویندوزم 7 هستش.
میشه کاری کرد یا بیخیال بشم.؟ :متفکر: 

موفق باشید.

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

-دوست عزیزم چون من با ویژوال استودیوی 2010 هنوز کار نکردم نمیتونم با اطمینان بگم. 
-فوقش میتونید کاری کنید که بدون برسی یوزر و پسورد فرم اصلی بالا بیاد تا برنامه رو تست کنید . اما اگه در مورد خود برنامه یا الگوریتمها سوألی بود درخدمتم .

----------


## payman_xxp

> -دوست عزیزم چون من با ویژوال استودیوی 2010 هنوز کار نکردم نمیتونم با اطمینان بگم. 
> -فوقش میتونید کاری کنید که بدون برسی یوزر و پسورد فرم اصلی بالا بیاد تا برنامه رو تست کنید . اما اگه در مورد خود برنامه یا الگوریتمها سوألی بود درخدمتم .


سلام
ممنون دوست عزیزم
اگه میشه درمورد گزینه دوم راهنمایی کنید منو.
موفق باشید.

----------


## مرتضی تقدمی

سلام
خوب کار شده. از زحمات شما ممنونم.
موفق باشید

----------


## loshan3767

> جهت سهولت ورود و استفاده برنامه عنوان میکنم :
> 
> نام کاربری : x
> کلمه عبور: x


سلام خدمت دوست عزیزم.اول اینکه من میتونم از قسمت هایی از برنامتون "با ذکر نام"شما استفاده کنم؟
ضمنا،رمز عبور و نام کاربر انگار تعریف نشدست و نمی تونم هنگام اجرا به برنامه وارد شم!!

با تشکر

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

بنا به درخواستهای مکرر دوستانی که به لینک دانلود مورد نظر در صفحه اول تاپیک دسترسی نداشتند و یا به هر نحوی قادر به دانلود نبودند ، تمام فایلهای نسخه 3 در سایت برنامه نویس آپلود شدند :

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

ادامه فایلها:

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

ادامه (قسمتهای 11 تا 15):

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

قسمت پایانی :

----------


## collector2

با سلام
مرحله نهایی واسه دانلود فایل از 4shared فیلتر شده و اجازه دانلود نمیده بهم.
اگه یکی از دوستان که فایل رو دانلود کرده اونو واسم میلش کنه سپاسگذار میشم.(آخه کارم خیلی گیره)
خیلی ممنون
اینم آدرس میل من: h.ghaffari67@yahoo.com

----------


## collector2

میلاد جان از اینکه فایل ها رو تو سایت آپلود کردی خیلی ممنون.

----------


## zentex

مهندس یوزر و پسورد رو هم میگفتی خوب میشد
ویژوال استودیو 2010 باز نمی کنه
یوزر و پسورد هم که انکریپت کردی
 :گیج:

----------


## 25farshid

دوست عزیز بانک رو که دانلود کردی اتچ کن و user , password  اونجا هست.

----------


## mehrdad85

> کلآ لاگین رو منتحول کردم و هرچی میزنی،میره توو.


 سلام 
چکار کردی که هر چی میزنی میره تو؟
من با دیتابیس مشکلی ندارم و به اون کانکت شدم اما نمیدونم چرا هر مقداری وارد میکنم وارد سیستم نمیشه 
حتی جدول user را هم باز کردم و از اون هم مقدار ها را برداشتم اما باز نمیشه 

میشه کمک کنی که ما هم از این پروژ خوبی که دوستمون زحمت کشیده و گذاشته محروم نشیم؟

مرسی

----------


## baghozi

سلام دوستان

من هم نتونستم به برنامه وارد بشم اگه ممکنه راهنماییم کنید چطور بخش لاگین رو غیر فعال کنم

----------


## mehrdad85

سلام 
برنامه را داخل ویژوال باز کن و بعد فرم log in  را باز کن 
داخل کد که رفتی اونجا که user  و pass را میگیره و encript میکنه را کامنت کن 
بعدش میتونی هنگام اجرا کردنن برنامه با هر چیزی که وارد میکنی برنامه را اجرا کنی
عملا یوزر و پس را غیر فعال کردی

موفق و موید باشید

----------


## baghozi

سلام دوستان

در فرم ثبت اطلاعات دانشجو یا استاد وقتی که اطلاعات وارد شد در صورت اشتباه بودن تاریخ فقط پیغام نادرست بودن نمایش داده میشه و بعد اطلاعات ثبت میشه 
چطور باید از این مشکل جلوگیری کرد؟

----------


## saeed-71

ای کاش آموزش اتچ کردن دیتا بیسو کامپوننتاشو میگفتید.
هر کار میکنم لاگین نمیشه.
تازه واردم لطف کمک کنید!

----------


## marros88

سلام مرسی از برنامه ای که در اختیار کاربران گذاشتید
متاسفانه من پسورد x  رو وارد می کنم  error 3  رو میده.
انجام عملیات موفقیت امیز نبوده است
؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## baghozi

دوستان زمانی که در فرم شهریه ها یا دروس چند رکورد انتخاب و روی حذف کلیک میکنم خطا اتفاق میافته 
لطفا راهنماییم کنید
ممنون

----------


## javad.movassagh

واقعا جای تشکر داره... ممنون
یک توصیه: به نظرم کانکشن استرینگ رو اینطوری وارد می کردید الآن هیچ کاربری به مشکلی بر نمی خورد.
string connection = "Data Source="+System.Net.Dns.GetHostName()+";Initial Catalog=University; user id = Administrator;Integrated Security=SSPI"

----------


## میلاد قاضی پور

> سلام مرسی از برنامه ای که در اختیار کاربران گذاشتید
> متاسفانه من پسورد x  رو وارد می کنم  error 3  رو میده.
> انجام عملیات موفقیت امیز نبوده است
> ؟؟؟؟؟



دیتابیس رو ریکاور کردید؟
فکر کنم رمز ورود  و یوزر نیم z هست . من نسخه های مختلفم رو قاطی کردم رمز رو باید خودتون پیدا کنید . برای اینکار میتونید در حالت دیباگ یک برک پوینت در تابع بررسی یوزر نیم و پسورد قرار بدید و به عنوان مثال اگه یوزر نیم رو اختیارً admin وارد کردید، مقدار رمزنگاری شده رو در اون تابع ببینید و بعد این مقادیر رو در فیلدهای مربوطه در دیتابیس کپی کنید که در اجرای بعدی یوزر نیم مخصوص منتخب خودتون رو وارد کنید. 





> دوستان زمانی که در فرم شهریه ها یا دروس چند رکورد انتخاب و روی حذف کلیک میکنم خطا اتفاق میافته 
> لطفا راهنماییم کنید
> ممنون


قبل از اجرای حذف باید مقادیر ستون "انتخاب" با فالس مقدار دهی اولیه بشن . من فراموش کردم در تابع پر کردن گرید ویو این عملیات رو ثبت کنم اما در سایر فرمها اگه بررسی کنید اون تابع موجوده . توضیحاتش رو هم نوشتم . میتونید نمونه ی اون تابع رو در فرمهای شهریه و دروس هم بنویسید که این خطا روی نده .

----------


## strongxxx

در صورت امکان فایل پروژه رو یه جای دیگه آپلود کنید

----------


## mohamadali1374

نمیشه دانلود کرد خواهش می کنم دوستان  روی یه سرور خوب آپلود کنن

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

سلام

صفحه 3 تاپیک - پست شماره 91 - لینک دانلودش کارمیکنه (همین امروز دانلود کردم)

----------


## saba664

با سلام من این برنامه رو دانلود کردم قسمت رمز رو غیرفعال کردم ولی چرا وقتی می خوام مورد جدید ثبت کنم خطا میده که عملیات ناموفق بود؟

این مشکل ثبت نشدن رو برای برنامه خودمم دارم هرچی می نویسم و اجرا میگیرم پیغام بعد از تراکچ رو مشخص میکنه.

خواهشا کمکم کنید فکر کنم اگه مشکل این برنامه برای ثبتش درست بشه بدونم مشکل برنامه خودمم کجاست

----------


## mr.sirwan

با سلام من این برنامه رو دانلود نکردم نمیدونم کداش به چه شکل هست، لطفا کدها و خطایی که نمایش داده میشه رو بذارین تا بررسی بشه، خودتون هم میتونین برنامه رو دیباگ و Trace کنین ببینین کجا و به چه دلیل خطا رخ میده

----------


## saba664

> با سلام من این برنامه رو دانلود نکردم نمیدونم کداش به چه شکل هست، لطفا کدها و خطایی که نمایش داده میشه رو بذارین تا بررسی بشه، خودتون هم میتونین برنامه رو دیباگ و Trace کنین ببینین کجا و به چه دلیل خطا رخ میده



اینجا نوشتم کدهای خودمو هیچ خطایی نمیده فقط ثبت نمیشه 

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...B9%D8%A7%D8%AA

----------


## hadi vafaii

> سلام . دوستان گرامی این اولین پروژه کامل من هست و میشه گفت هرچی از سی شارپ میدونم هنگام نوشتن این پروژه یاد گرفتم .بارها پیش اومد کدهایی که نوشته بودم رو پاک کردم و با روشی که به نظرم اصولی تر میومد نوشتم تا وقتی در این سایت برای علاقمندان قرار میدم بیش از کمک موجب بد آموزی نشه . من این پروژه رو اوایل خرداد ماه امسال شروع کردم و تا همین امروز روش کار کردم . شاید اگر دوباره بخوام بنویسم و از تجربیات الانم استفاده کنم دو ماهه هم بتونم تمومش کنم . به هر حال حساسیت روی نحوه کدنویسی و کامنت گذاری در کنار کد ها و توضیح تمام قسمت های برنامه و روشهام درون سورس و حتی گاهی آموزشهایی که توی سورس به صورت کامنت نکته وار بیان شده و کارهایی از این قبیل باعث زمانبر شدن پروژه شد .  خیلی از قسمتهایی که میتونستن در برنامه نباشن رو خودم عمدا در برنامه قرار دادم تا از تمام موارد و نکات پر استفاده و سوأل بر انگیز برای افرادی که میخوان شروع کنن نمونه و مثالی قرار داده  باشم . در این برنامه شما در کنار تمام روشها و دستورات عمومی ثبت و بازیابی اطلاعات با موارد زیر هم آشنا میشید :
> 1- ساخت اسپلش اسکرین
> 2- اسپلش اسکرین با نواحی شفاف مانند پنجره های ویندوز 7
> 3-استفاده از تول استریپ
> 4- استفاده از لیست ویو به همراه آیکونهای هر مورد
> 5- ذخیره و بازیابی گزینه های انتخاب شده چکدلیست باکس
> 6-متحرک کردن کنترل ها و اجزا با استفاده از حلقه فور
> 7- استفاده از رجکس جهت ارزشیابی تاریخ تولد وارد شده
> 8-ثبت و بازیابی تصویر 
> ...


 فایل حذف شده

----------


## رامین مرادی

> فایل حذف شده


از اینجا دانلود کنید
http://www.mediafire.com/?p4tw3dhsapbs8kb

----------

